# how to breed Opal color?



## egpigeon

Dear friends
I need some help 

my qusition is
How i can breed opal color?
I need color map

thank you


----------



## TheSnipes

On this website is some discussion of opal genetics.

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/


----------



## kiss

مشكووووووووور اخي حسان معك ابن فلسطين
*************************
thanks you very much


----------



## Guest

heres another link that might help ,lots of info thru out his website ... http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html heres a direct link to his opal page http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/recopal.html


----------



## egpigeon

*Thank u for help

This is one of my opal fantails (opal siame)*

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2009/08/my-great-opal-siame-fantail-pigeon.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter

To make opal you need an opal bird, haha. For dominate opal, it only needs one gene to show. For recessive opal, birds can be carriers of it and you wouldn't know. Two genes are needed to show.


----------



## egpigeon

*Thank U Mary I do have some opal pigeons
but i ask how to get dark or lite opal colors*


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I think a lot depends on what color the opal is on. I'm not sure since I'm not an opal expert. Hopefully the others will be on to answer


----------



## egpigeon

*thank u any why

Glad to chat with u Maryigeon 

What's Breed u have?*


----------

